# BOW MADNESS!



## big_bucker (Jul 17, 2008)

so after shooting quite a few bows i went with the bow madness, yes i know its a pse but hey i loved the way it shot, and how light it was. i through on the G5 expert 2 drop away with the G5 xr sight, ( the one with the floating pin) and a octane stabilizer. and that thing shoots amazing


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

I know it doesn't shoot better than my new HOYT MAXISS 35.....no way, no how!


----------



## big_bucker (Jul 17, 2008)

you may or may not be right haha but the price is what turns me away from them hoyt's. one day i will purchase a hoyt, just as soon as i can afford those hefty fee's


----------



## hitman archery (Mar 29, 2009)

THis is a awesome bow, i picked one up in June and absolutley love it
the weight is perfect and its nice to carry around when your out hunting.
enjoy


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Congrats on the new bow. I've shot a bunch of bows over the last couple of weeks and almost bought the Bow Madness, but I went with the Ice Man instead. Both great bows.


----------



## big_bucker (Jul 17, 2008)

i had it narrowed down to the bow madness and the ice man but i decided to go with the bow madness


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Bowdacious said:


> I know it doesn't shoot better than my new HOYT MAXISS 35.....no way, no how!


 :roll: But you paid twice as much, so who looks silly now. :mrgreen: :wink: :lol: Each their own and I applaud you for going out and finding a bow that fits you, not whatever the current fad is.


----------



## big_bucker (Jul 17, 2008)

jahan said:


> Bowdacious said:
> 
> 
> > I know it doesn't shoot better than my new HOYT MAXISS 35.....no way, no how!
> ...


thank you kind sir


----------



## Curley (Jan 29, 2008)

Bowdacious: My Bowmadness will outshoot your Maxxis at 80 yards! :lol: 
Great bow, love the Solo Cams!


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Curley said:


> Bowdacious: My Bowmadness will outshoot your Maxxis at 80 yards! :lol:
> Great bow, love the Solo Cams!


That's what I love about you Curley.....You're a dreamer! It's good to have dreams and goals....good luck with that 80 yrd thing.


----------



## big_bucker (Jul 17, 2008)

Curley said:


> Bowdacious: My Bowmadness will outshoot your Maxxis at 80 yards! :lol:
> Great bow, love the Solo Cams!


i thought you were a hoyt guy?


----------



## Curley (Jan 29, 2008)

WAS a Hoyt guy. Not anymore. 
BOWDACIOUS: anytime you want to shoot off, let me know. Bows don't make you shoot well, you make the bow shoot. Dreamng has nothing to do with it. I'll put money on that one. 
My bowmadness outshot the Alphamax at 60yrds consistantly. That's why I sold my hoyts, and went with the PSE. Grouping.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Curley said:


> WAS a Hoyt guy. Not anymore.
> BOWDACIOUS: anytime you want to shoot off, let me know.* Bows don't make you shoot well, you make the bow shoot*. Dreamng has nothing to do with it. I'll put money on that one.
> My bowmadness outshot the Alphamax at 60yrds consistantly. That's why I sold my hoyts, and went with the PSE. Grouping.




IF you actually believed that then the part in red is a completely stupid thing to say. I believe that it is the shooter as well.....however, a better quality bow is going to help the shooter over a poorer quality bow.


----------

